# hello



## XANTHOMAN (Oct 20, 2009)

hello from a jackson's chameleon keeper in seattle, (i sometimes buy sell trade or raise jackson's chameleons (aka jacksonii xantholophus thus my user name) i have recently become fascinated with orchid mantids and thats what brings me to mantid forums. interested in finding out all i can about orchids and hope to find several sources for them so i can try my hand at them in the near future


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Probably best to buy the book "Praying Mantids: keeping aliens" for starters. This forum is a great source for info - do not fear the search function.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! You'll find the book that Arkanis mentioned, here: http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/detail.htm?ProductID=bic2


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, awesome name by the way =)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from here in P-town, Co[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there, XANTHOMAN, and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here. You'll find out lots about Orchids by browsing through past threads on them. Using the Search feature, just type in "Orchid," and away you go! Again, welcome!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome. Searching the forums here will get you all the info you need.


----------



## ismart (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2009)

Tada! Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! Lovely fall, autumn, cool, shadowy.... OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

